# SB12 plus needs new home



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

This is the kind of review I was looking for, you've sold me. Gathering my pennies to get this baby. Room size 12x17

My problem will be placement; I don't have a free corner to put the new sub, except behind the TV in the corner, where it is very enclosed (current location). The wife thinks the sub looked ugly so she made me put it there. My current sub sounds bad, and adjusting still makes it sound hollow and boomy. I've included a rough room layout and where I want to place the SVS. I was going to place along a wall to the side of the TV, but all recommendation say that?s not the way to go. I don't want to hide this sub and loose the sound I?m paying for, can I use the sub and receiver adjustments to make it work along in this location?

OLED


Attachments


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

You could build a seat that sits over the sub with a padded top for sitting. Leave it as open as you can along the bottom.

Put it behind the TV. . .

Put it as an end table. . .

That sub has power enough to place it about anywhere. You could put a cylinder behind the couch.


----------

